# Night Hunt?



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I am thinking of trying some night calling this weekend. I have never done any night calling so I had a few questions:

Do any of you use rifles at night or do you stick with shotgun?

Do you adjust your calling at night compared to daytime: length of stand, types of distress, howling, etc.

Any other experiences? thanks.

Eric


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

To start its a lot of fun! Is the moon pretty full this weekend? A little more snow would be nice. I carry both a rifle and a shotgun, i don't change my strategie any besided making sure that i have a little more open ground around me to see them coming. Try to call with the moon in your face that way the shadow side of the coyote is facing you and that makes them easier to see (darker againt the snow)


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

I do a ton of night hunting. I don't do a lot different except that I don't go in quite so far. If you have good, clear sky and good snow cover, you can certainly use your rifle. I generally use my rifle and use my shotgun if I'm calling in grasslands.

I stay about 15 minutes and off to the next.

The coyotes are a bit more bold and will more easily come across open fields. And, they can be anywhere out hunting so keep your eyes open!

Good luck!

Randy


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

The moon is full on Thursday. So it should be pretty full Friday or Saturday. Do you need perfectly clear skies? It says it might be partly cloudy.


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

No, it won't have to be clear. But, the moon comes up later each night so you won't get a very early start Friday or Sat night. You need the moon to come up nice and high so you can see well.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Do you think that moon will be good enough to see on Friday or Saturday night by midnight? We were thinking of hunting at midnight. something about that time that seems fun to say you hunted at mignight! 8)


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes, but I'd go out about 8pm and hunt through the early morning. It could be really good.


----------



## marcus_rubbo (Dec 11, 2005)

dose anybody own or know how well the generation 1 night visions work....is it really worth the money to buy a gen 1? or should you spend the money and get a gen 2 or 3?


----------



## yooperyotebuster (Dec 13, 2005)

Working 2 to 10 pm puts me hunting mostly at night. I prefer it. Since it is illegal in Michigan to use a centerfire at night we are extremely limited. A full moon offers awesome visibility if there's snow. We found in our area we tend to make longer sets at night due to the ultra quiet conditions and usually little to no wind. We've had coyotes come in as much as 45 minutes into a set. As far as shotguns go we cannot use buckshot at night either. Evertry killing a 40 plus pound dog with bird shot! Got some Dead Coyote this year (legal here) gonna give it a try. With the fox commonly jumping in the callers lap I stick to the shotgun for them.


----------

